# UAE and Egypt Team for Strikes in Libya



## AWP (Aug 26, 2014)

This is actually pretty awesome. Bonus points for not telling the US. It is nice to see nations dealing with regional problems, even if the results are lackluster.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-28933070



> What US officials have described as a pair of air strikes in and around Tripoli airport by jets from the United Arab Emirate is remarkable for a number of reasons.
> Firstly the fact that the small Gulf state - staging from an airfield in Egypt - carried out the attacks at all.
> This is very unusual - a mark of the growing unease of the region's traditional rulers at the upheavals prompted by radical Islamists.
> Secondly there is the fact that neither the UAE, nor Egypt, told Washington in advance. It is a measure of the declining standing in the region of the Obama administration, which is widely seen as hesitant and vacillating.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 26, 2014)

I can only hope and pray they kill them all.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2014)

How did we find out?

Funny how the West comes out and complains about outside agencies getting involved when the rebels are targeted.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought we had the monopoly on killing crazies.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> This is actually pretty awesome. Bonus points for not telling the US. It is nice to see nations dealing with regional problems, even if the results are lackluster.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-28933070


I cant give them bonus points for not telling us. While I agree it's nice to see them taking charge, I must disagree on your point. It means we are irrelevant to them and they do not find value in telling us. Big issue there as we seek a stronger foothold in the Middle East and Asia/Pacific.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 28, 2014)

Woulda been nice, I would have said (should I have been HMFIC) "you want some gas for the way back?"


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I cant give them bonus points for not telling us. While I agree it's nice to see them taking charge, I must disagree on your point. It means we are irrelevant to them and they do not find value in telling us. Big issue there as we seek a stronger foothold in the Middle East and Asia/Pacific.


 
We don't always tell other nations when we act or do something. If anything, this should be a wake up call if other nations don't respect us enough to keep us in the loop. Instead of getting butthurt our nation needs to sort out its foreign policy. If we are irrelevant that's on us, not them.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> our nation needs to sort out its foreign policy. If we are irrelevant that's on us, not them.



This is why I said what I said. Our foreign policy has gotten to a point where we are second fiddle. And, I don't see it being fixed or sorted out anytime soon.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't blame them for keeping quiet.  The white house is so leaky due to the number of people in the loop with an axe to grind that this shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2014)

Pretty unbelievable given the track record, but it's a small step in the right direction. Because in the long run, it's going to take Muslims in the ME who are gonna have to clean the shit out of their own nest. Regressing to a 9th century caliphate is not compatible with a crowded 21st century planet. Blowing yourself up or making enemies at every turn is not condusive to evolutionary success.


----------



## pardus (Aug 29, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I cant give them bonus points for not telling us. While I agree it's nice to see them taking charge, I must disagree on your point. It means we are irrelevant to them and they do not find value in telling us. Big issue there as we seek a stronger foothold in the Middle East and Asia/Pacific.



That makes no sense. The US is weak politically, and therefore a liability (and irrelevant and having no value) for conducting assertive actions like this. The US is at fault here for not being strong and reliable. 
You can't beat a kid and then cry that the kid doesn't show you love.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2014)

pardus said:


> That makes no sense. The US is weak politically, and therefore a liability (and irrelevant and having no value) for conducting assertive actions like this. The US is at fault here for not being strong and reliable.
> You can't beat a kid and then cry that the kid doesn't show you love.


If you read what I typed after as a response to Freefall, you would see I expanded my thought and said it's our fault. I thought that was implied by saying we were irrelevant but I was wrong.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> If you read what I typed after as a response to Freefall, you would see I expanded my thought and said it's our fault. I thought that was implied by saying we were irrelevant but I was wrong.



and I disagreed with the post you actually wrote, not your follow up post saying your first post was wrong. Meaning, you disagreed with my post that said you were wrong, before you followed up with a post saying the post I disagreed with was wrong...

Good job, or bad job, or disagree, or whatever...


----------

